# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Making your dreams come true takes effort when you're awake - Minneapolis Star Tribune

## Dream Guide Team

*Making your dreams come true takes effort when you're awake**Minneapolis Star Tribune*Some studies suggest that the best time to attempt a "lucid dream" is during a nap taken a few hours after getting up in the morning. *Lucid dreaming* can *...**and more »*

----------

